# 2nd Sink Dish Rack



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

Has anyone found a good-fitting dish rack for the 2nd (smaller) sink in the Outbacks? I've tried several from Target, Wal-Mart without success.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

The one I bought from the RV store fits my little sink perfectly. I used to sit it on the counter and started sitting it in the smaller sink because as you know counter space is at a premium.

Linda


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

Walmart also carries the small, white plastic dish rack. I'm not sure if it's the same as Linda bought or not. I haven't tried to see if it fits in the smaller sink. I'll have to try that!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Use paper plates!









Do they make paper pots and pans too??


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We just stack them in the small sink. No rack to carry.


----------



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

Lady Di said:


> We just stack them in the small sink. No rack to carry.


Yeah, I would do that too but apparently the DW has other ideas...!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

get the little with one, it fits the small sink and does a good job. I use one.


----------



## ronmhagen (Jul 9, 2007)

My wife has wanted a little strainer for the small sink since last August when we got our Outback. I spotted this thread back then, but we could not find one anywhere. The Walmart's and Camping World did not have one in our area. Camping World just got them in last week so I thought I would share a picture of the basket and the packaging incase anybody else has been having a hard time finding one.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=9476


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

forumcoach said:


> My wife has wanted a little strainer for the small sink since last August when we got our Outback. I spotted this thread back then, but we could not find one anywhere. The Walmart's and Camping World did not have one in our area. Camping World just got them in last week so I thought I would share a picture of the basket and the packaging incase anybody else has been having a hard time finding one.
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=9476


That is the same dish rack that we have. We bought it at WalMart. Works great.

Word to the wise. When you are going to park the camper for an extended period of time, take the cover off the sink. The residual moisture in the sink and/or dish rack will breed mildew very quickly.

Dan


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We bought ours at Lowes....and it fit like it was designed for the Outback. Hangs a bout 2" above the bottom of the sink.


----------



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

Anyone have an "in-sink" dish rack for the 2nd (smaller) sink? Have a 23rd, assume the sinks are similar across all late models...

Thanks,

Jon Lukens


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

SconnieJonny said:


> Anyone have an "in-sink" dish rack for the 2nd (smaller) sink? Have a 23rd, assume the sinks are similar across all late models...
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jon Lukens


yes...see my post above. Ours came from Lowes.


----------



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

I forgot I started this thread last summer...!









Oregon Camper -- do you have a link to Lowes, naem, model #, etc.?

Many thanks,


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

SconnieJonny said:


> I forgot I started this thread last summer...!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll try to get a picture when we get the Outback from storage (3 weeks). I'm traveling right now (what else is new?) and can't get to the Outback. I might have some time this weekend to run over the the storage place and take a picture.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi,
We have a white small one that fits perfectly in the grooves above the small sink without a bottom pan to it. We used in our pop-up so have had it a long time but fits perfectly in the outback and probably got it at Walmart.

Cristy


----------



## ronmhagen (Jul 9, 2007)

SconnieJonny - The picture I attached has the strainer inside the smaller sink. It is from Camping World.

The Walmart's in our area (Minnesota) do not carry one that small.


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

I have been looking and looking in stores and on the Internet for the perfect dish drain for the smaller sink. Who knew that the one they sell at Wal-Mart in the RV section would be the one. I went out today to our W-M and there it was, came home put it in and VOILA it is perfect. Gosh I love this web site....


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

Geez, I feel inadequate,, I just use a towel,, lay the dishes on it and in the sink. No rack for me..Now I feel like I need one too...


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

brenda said:


> Geez, I feel inadequate,, I just use a towel,, lay the dishes on it and in the sink. No rack for me..Now I feel like I need one too...


Part of the reason for using the dish rack for me is that the 31 RQS does not have as much counter space as our 28RSS did. In our other trailer we could leave out our dish rack and tray and still have some counter space (or dish towel...that's ok too) but the counter space in the 31 RQS is angled with the stove right to your right and the left side is kind of in the path of the door (since it only has one door, I hate to clutter that corner with my dish rack and dishes that are not done). The dish rack in the sink gives us more counter space until we are ready to get the dishes done completely. That's why I am so excited about something so silly ($8), not to mention the hours I spent in so many stores and on line looking for the right one for me.
At home, I use the dishwasher for almost everything and for the rest I use a...towel. It's perfect.
For $8 it is well worth having.


----------

